# Free lining shrimp - how to?



## Martoch (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi guys!


Just wondering how you guys hook your shrimp to cast them out on a free line? I hate watching my hook hit the water 20 feet in front of me while the shrimp lands 50ft out.
:thumbdown:

I normally toss a split shot or two on the line or throw them under a popping cork (I haven't caught a single thing under a cork).

I live on the south side of the Navarre Sound by Juana's if it matters.

Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Through the tail, the end of their tail if very hardy or should be unless they are molting. Theres also a way to hook them through the he, but Ive never done it. Maybe someone will chime in with how to.


----------



## Martoch (Mar 14, 2016)

Sunshine17 said:


> Through the tail, the end of their tail if very hardy or should be unless they are molting. Theres also a way to hook them through the he, but Ive never done it. Maybe someone will chime in with how to.


First whole segment? Maybe I've been hooking them too far up from the tail (2nd segment seemed more "meaty", but perhaps not as hard as the first).


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes the first whole segment. also using to big of a hook cause cause it to have less anchor in the shimp because there would be less meat on each side of the hook.


----------



## Martoch (Mar 14, 2016)

Sunshine17 said:


> Yes the first whole segment. also using to big of a hook cause cause it to have less anchor in the shimp because there would be less meat on each side of the hook.


Hmmm definitely could be a problem. What size circle hook you guys recommend? 2/0 or 3/0 range? I've been using 4/0 with pinfish and killing the Redfish, but I want to start catching other species.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

yes 2/0 or 3/0. As well as live shrimp, gulp works very well. leads you to the world of trout, flounder, and really anything else that can fit it in its mouth


----------



## Martoch (Mar 14, 2016)

Sunshine17 said:


> yes 2/0 or 3/0. As well as live shrimp, gulp works very well. leads you to the world of trout, flounder, and really anything else that can fit it in its mouth


Haven't hooked a trout yet, but I probably need to get to the north side of the Sound that holds all the grass. No dock lights on ours, but we might install some.

I picked up some Gulp shrimp and UV Matrix Shad to toss as well using a 1/8oz jighead.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Perfect way to go with the gulp and matrix shad. Theres also cheap dock lights that you can connect to a 12v battery and run all night. less expensive then installing wiring and electricity to the dock.


----------



## Martoch (Mar 14, 2016)

Sunshine17 said:


> Perfect way to go with the gulp and matrix shad. Theres also cheap dock lights that you can connect to a 12v battery and run all night. less expensive then installing wiring and electricity to the dock.


Do tell!!
:thumbup:

(Googling now as well)

One like this? http://www.amazon.com/Underwater-Green-Fishing-Light-Decorative/dp/B00ZMTOC94

We could throw this on our little wagon and wheel it to the dock with a car battery.

I've been slow twitching the plastics, but no luck so far. All fish have been caught on live shrimp or pinfish so far. Still waiting for the water to warm up a bit.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep, exactly, im sure there are more hardy versions for a little more. I know some tackle shops sell them as well as Academy. If you put two of those lights out on each corner I think it would be more than enough. And connected to one battery is should run for 3 or 4 hours at least.


----------



## Martoch (Mar 14, 2016)

Sunshine17 said:


> Yep, exactly, im sure there are more hardy versions for a little more. I know some tackle shops sell them as well as Academy. If you put two of those lights out on each corner I think it would be more than enough. And connected to one battery is should run for 3 or 4 hours at least.


Yeah I just noticed those all ship from China and would take nearly a month as well. I'll look around locally and on Academy for sure. I'll gladly pay a little more for a more sturdy version that I can get sooner.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I think it really comes down to the setup more than where you hook the shrimp. 

For example, I bought my Stradic practically just for this. Either a weightless shrimp or worm. (For bass) 

With an 8' light action rod, and 20 pound braid I can throw a shrimp about 40' safely with no wind. 

Meanwhile, trying to throw the same shrimp on a Penn 5500 SF, with 20 or 30# mono is a hassle in every regard. 

For what it counts, I also hook through the tail, but I find location of the hook has more effect on hookup ratio and action than it does castability.


----------



## Martoch (Mar 14, 2016)

NKlamerus said:


> Meanwhile, trying to throw the same shrimp on a Penn 5500 SF, with 20 or 30# mono is a hassle in every regard.


You just described me, but with braid and a 3ft fluorocarbon leader tied on with a uni to uni knot. No weight at all.



NKlamerus said:


> For what it counts, I also hook through the tail, but I find location of the hook has more effect on hookup ratio and action than it does castability.


Good to know!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Martoch said:


> You just described me, but with braid and a 3ft fluorocarbon leader tied on with a uni to uni knot. No weight at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know!


That is perfect. 

What braid are you running? 

I also use Double Uni to 15# Seagaur red label and a 3/0 circle hook usually.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Sunshine17 said:


> Through the tail, the end of their tail if very hardy or should be unless they are molting. Theres also a way to hook them through the he, but Ive never done it. Maybe someone will chime in with how to.


You can hook through the head but it needs to be forward and under the "horn"

There is a soft spot at the back. 

But I find the pinners will take your tail before a predator finds it.


----------



## Martoch (Mar 14, 2016)

^ Yeah I lose a lot of tails when I hook it that way.



NKlamerus said:


> That is perfect.
> 
> What braid are you running?
> 
> I also use Double Uni to 15# Seagaur red label and a 3/0 circle hook usually.


PowerPro 20# with a 4/0 circle when I use pinfish (pulled in a 3ft Red not too long ago and a few smaller ones...and a bunch of cats), but I need to get some 2/0 circles for free lining the shrimp.  I drive past Half Hitch omw home and I leave work in about 10 mins.
:thumbsup:

Thanks for the replies, btw.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

No problem bud. 

I can't go near that place with my wallet anymore.


----------



## Martoch (Mar 14, 2016)

NKlamerus said:


> No problem bud.
> 
> I can't go near that place with my wallet anymore.


Haha PM me if you ever want to meet up to throw a line in the water. And my bank account laughs if I try to spend too much, so I'm safe there.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

what is your thoughts on using a jighead to throw live shrimp? lotta metal shows is my concern but im so much more accurate with my baitcasters


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

cmg76 said:


> what is your thoughts on using a jighead to throw live shrimp? lotta metal shows is my concern but im so much more accurate with my baitcasters


Try a heavy crappie jig. Shorter shank than normal jig heads and usually uncoated which look better IMO


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I see a lot of quides using jig heads


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

The shorter crappie jig sounds like a smart idea.


----------

